# Velogames Fantasy Tour de France 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Let's get it on!

Velogames Fantasy Cycling 2013
League Name: RBR
League Code: 14120124

Team Tuborg is going for the Podium ...see if you can hold my wheel this time #Old Man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

In for a mid pack finish ... again :aureola:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Crap, I missed that this thread existed. Oh well, multi league.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

FCKing database error double post.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am in again. Hopefully I don't get to DNF's and one DNS this time. Shocking to see Costa who just won the Tour de Suisse is only a 6 point rider.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

The Groupetto is now in the league!

I plan to bring up the rear, ehhe


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

In on this one also! Thanks for setting it up!

Now if I can finish with less then half my team crashing out this year I might make it to the middle of the pack!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The race needs to start soon ... I've changed my team up at least 15 times in the past week!

Let's get it ON!!!


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Let's get it on!
> 
> Velogames Fantasy Cycling 2013
> League Name: RBR
> ...


Grrrr...... You only beat me by one of your new tire nubbins!


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Man ... another one of this ... :devil:


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

Trying my luck this time. Missed the last couple by hours. Almost missed this one.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone else have trouble with thier team totaling points and being shown in the league?

My team still looks stuck on day 1 but others have updated with some of the same riders.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Grrr- My team seems stuck in the mud. If this keeps up much longer I will be lucky to break 20


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

On a head-long race for the basement! This is not going as planned. :cryin:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I had a good first week with my sprinters ... but my climbers ... well, they kinda sucked it up a bit. Hopefully, the team kicks it up a notch for week 2 and 3


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ever since we hit the mountains, my team has been clawing its way out of the basement...I'd be happy if there were only mountain stages left!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man said:


> Grrr- My team seems stuck in the mud. If this keeps up much longer I will be lucky to break 20


Check that mirror - "On yer left!"


----------



## machwon (Sep 22, 2009)

Wookiebiker said:


> I had a good first week with my sprinters ... but my climbers ... well, they kinda sucked it up a bit. Hopefully, the team kicks it up a notch for week 2 and 3


Wookie...the view from back here is getting old :thumbsup: (Saddle Sorez)


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Check that mirror - "On yer left!"


See ya in Spain Old Man - thought I whiffed some Ben-gay as I passed you. 

Solidly mid-pack now...but climbing quick. Glad to be back in the mountains - thanks Costa!


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

LostViking said:


> See ya in Spain Old Man - thought I whiffed some Ben-gay as I passed you.
> 
> Solidly mid-pack now...but climbing quick. Glad to be back in the mountains - thanks Costa!


Passed? Hell, you flew by me.. I am rehabbing the Autobus with barcalounger's and drinking helmets.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man said:


> Passed? Hell, you flew by me.. I am rehabbing the Autobus with barcalounger's and drinking helmets.


Yuk-yuk. Cheers!


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

I should finish in the top 10 in our leagues, but I would need a few miracles to take first!

Like some combination of AC winning or top three in these next three mountain stages or Griepel winning on the Champs!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a big league this year (54 teams at last count) - hard to move up in the ranks.
The Mountains have been good to me - I was flirting with disaster, now I'm clawing my way up mid-pack (currently 30th) - hoping for a top-twenty placing.

If you don't have Froome and Sagan - you're gonna be pack filler like me.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally Gadret does something to get some air-time. My worst buy this year.
(well prob not worst - Shoulda gone for Froome instead of Conti and Sagan instead of Cav!)

Da Costa wins another stage! That should help a bit.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

LostViking said:


> I was flirting with disaster, now I'm clawing my way up mid-pack (currently 30th) - hoping for a top-twenty placing.


Mission accomplished (18th) - congrats to Herr Chessmissile on the yellow jersey!

Hope to do much better in Spain!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

My team decided to stop riding in the 3rd week ... I was never out of the top 10 for the first two weeks, most of the time fighting in the top 5.

Then week 3 hit, team BMC packed it in, Pinot never showed up and my team took a dump!

Such is life I guess ... On to the Vuelta.


----------

